# productivity rates



## مووداا (14 يوليو 2009)

الإخوة الكرام أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع أقدم لكم ملف مفيد جداً لحساب معدلات الإنتاج اليومية للعمالة والمعدات للأعمال المدنية وهو مفيد جداً لحساب ال duration لكل الأنشطة بالمشروع وربطها بال resuorce avilability


----------



## mustafasas (14 يوليو 2009)

و الله جزاكم الله خيرا بقالنا كتير ما فيش حاجة جديدة في المنتدي ملفك رائع


----------



## MouneerPMP (16 يوليو 2009)

Many Thanks, great work

I 'm having a difficulty to understand it ,Please see the attached pic & please explain to me how to use it , if we have 1000m^2 slab ,10 steel fixers & 20 helpers can do it in 1 day, is that right?​


----------



## مووداا (27 يوليو 2009)

*rates*

this rates belong to PETROGET comp so im just transfaring to u but i think there is some thing wrong in the equation of this item


----------



## hemahema2008 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hoshos2008 (8 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## masameeso (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Jamal (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## bolbol (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## boushy (10 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=143791#ixzz1g9IE6nHp

​ * جزاكم الله خيرا بقالنا كتير ما فيش حاجة جديدة في المنتدي ملفك رائع*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمروجبرالله (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (29 يونيو 2012)

موقع جيد لمعدلات العمالة

http://www.methvin.org/ProductionRates.aspx


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (29 يونيو 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ha04k2028ece4b5

معدلات الأداء للأعمال المدنية

وملفات مفيدة بموضوع كتب التنفيذ على الميديافاير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/326884-كتب-التنفيذ-على-الميديافاير#.T-4BTnXC6js


----------



## Adham shawahneh (12 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي...

ارجو المساعده لايجاد ملف يحتوي على معدلات الانتاج لاعمال الاهندسه المدنيه تحديدا لاعمال cable trenching
مع الاحترام


----------



## teefaah (13 أغسطس 2013)

i think in my opinion mr. Mouneer, this rates gave you the no. of days required to complete the quantity you have entered by unit labour, in your example if you want to finish 1000 m2 of slab, one steel fixer can finish it in 10 days and one helper in 20 days, so if you find these durations too much, you have to increase no. of steel fixer to for example 4 steel fixers to finish the 1000 m2 of slabs in 2.5 or 3 days and so you have to know that making no. of helpers in the project the doule for no. of steel fixer will give to you the same duration for all ( steel fixer and his helpers )
هاكتب العربى علشان ممكن الانجليزى يكون مش واضح اوى ,,, الملف بيعطى لحضرتك عدد الايام المطلوب لتنفيذ الكميه التى قمت بادخالها ,,, فاذا رجعنا للكميه المدخله 1000 م2 فهى تحتاج الى مدة تنفيذ تساوى 10 يوم ليقوم بتنفيذها حداد واحد بانهائها وتحتاج الى 20 يوم ليقوم مساعد حداد بتنفيذ تلك الكميه ,,, فاذا اردت تقليل المدة يجب زيادة عدد الحدادين بالموقع بمعنى لو قمت بزيادة عدد الحدادين الى 4 مثلا فانهم يمكنهم تنفيذ ال1000 م2 في مدة 2.5 او قول 3 ايام ,,, مع الاخد في الاعتبار انه يتم زيادة عدد المساعدين ليكون ضعف عدد الحدادين لتحصل على نفس المدة المطلوبة لتنفيذ الكميه المدخله على الملف ,,, اتمنى ان اكون وضحت لحضرتك


----------



## mahmoudzaidu (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*من اهم فروع الهندسة التخطيط*

من اهم فروع الهندسة وارقاها


----------

